# Creamy Cheese Grits and shrimp Question?



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

So I wanted to try my hand at making grits and need some advice from of you southern cooks. I've read a few online recipes and wanted to know if it's better to use chicken broth, vegetable broth or water when making them. I'll be using Quaker quick 5 minute grits as that's all that I was able to find at our local grocer. Any other tips would be appreciated. The shrimp will be cooked in bacon grease and I'm planning on using freshly shredded cheddar cheese. Also one question that may sound a bit stupid. Are grits considered a main course or a side dish? I'm not even sure what they're supposed to taste like. Ok that's two newbie questions.

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2022)

I was schooled on grit by my southern wife.  Here is what I know.


I usually use water.  Broth could be good to, I would check the salt content.
Grits are a side dish.
adding cheese make them nice and creamy.  I dont measure, I jsut add and stir and taste till they get where I want them.
hard to describe the taste...maybe like risotto meets cream of wheat?  I hove no idea how to describe this bahah.
we use these. Amazon has been out of them...  I also bought some from the manufacturers website.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks 

 sandyut
. When your adding the cheese is it to taste the cheese, or is it more of a texture thing?

If I like these then I'll order them from your site. Thanks
Chris


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2022)

the grits should be soft and creamy, no crunch or gritty feel.  those ones we use take like 20-30 min. to cook.

cheese is added to taste after the grits are ready to eat.  Finish cooking the grits, then add cheese.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2022)

I have shrimp and grits as a main meal from time to time. I use water. And use the normal grits that take about 20 minutes to cook. If you can get ahold of smoked cheese. Then use that. I cook up a few pieces of bacon till crispy. Let it drain. And cook the shrimp in the bacon grease. Then add that to the cooked grits. I don't measure either. And top with bacon crumbles. And a slab of unsalted butter.
I tried this awhile ago:





						Smoked grits?
					

Did a reverse sear on a couple strips last night. And I thought to myself. How would a couple cups of grits do smoked? So, I put some in the smoker for 30 minutes, dried, unprepared yet. And stirred them a few times. And as luck would have it, sarcasm here. Insomnia struck. And I got up at 1:30...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



This was very good also.
Oh, I used to live in Arkansas for a few years. So I kinda qualify!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2022)

sandyut said:


> we use these. Amazon has been out of them... I also bought some from the manufacturers website.


I get these sometimes as well. If not. I use Quaker. I normally by the other grits from e-bay.
I just looked. They have them in stock.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks Steve. I do have a couple of blocks of smoked cheddar still sitting the fridge. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm gonna try the Quaker quick grits first(since I already bought them), and if I like them then I'll go for the real thing. Appreciate the tips.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2022)

Good question Chris! Some of us northerners have never had grits or know what they taste like.

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

I'll let you know next week Ryan. If I survive. I just hope I don't get a case of the hershey squirts. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2022)

Now you can have a beer and a grit pole...I'm sure they will both fit on one! This is my beer, and my friend..The Grit! Have to stay one step ahead of 

 yankee2bbq
 !

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

True Grit!!!

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 9, 2022)

You should use chicken broth. Gouda is the best cheese for grits imo. And as Steve said shrimp and grits are delicious for a meal. If eating for breakfast I like to break up some bacon in mine. We love grits around here


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 9, 2022)

Be careful if you smoke the shrimp. The smoke can completely overpower the flavor of the cheese and the grits. I made that mistake...once.


----------



## justplainbob (Apr 9, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll let you know next week Ryan. If I survive. I just hope I don't get a case of the hershey squirts.
> 
> Chris


when i read hershey squirts i thought to myself this guy has got to be from long island or queens
then i saw the rangers av


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 9, 2022)

Always used half chicken broth and half half-n-half. Vermont cheddar for the cheese


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 9, 2022)

Girls
Raised 
In
The
South 

I LOVE GRITS  

But my grit wife says she uses chicken broth and heavy whipping cream. 
I prefer no cheese but she adds to taste at the end. 

Keith


----------



## Ringer (Apr 9, 2022)

I use heavy cream and milk when I make grits for shrimp and grits.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You should use chicken broth. Gouda is the best cheese for grits imo. And as Steve said shrimp and grits are delicious for a meal. If eating for breakfast I like to break up some bacon in mine. We love grits around here


Thanks Jake. I would use Gouda, but I have a nice block of Cabot cheddar that I smoked last year. Bacon will be added. I'm cooking the shrimp in the bacon grease. Grits looks like a meal to me, but I wasn't sure.



noboundaries said:


> Be careful if you smoke the shrimp. The smoke can completely overpower the flavor of the cheese and the grits. I made that mistake...once.


Appreciate it Ray. I'm not smoking the shrimp this time around. Only the cheese will be smoked. Shrimp will be cooked in the bacon grease.



justplainbob said:


> when i read hershey squirts i thought to myself this guy has got to be from long island or queens
> then i saw the rangers av


LOL, Close. I was born in Brooklyn and lived in Ithaca for a while. My cousins still live on the island.  

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Always used half chicken broth and half half-n-half. Vermont cheddar for the cheese


Thank you G8trwood. I'm still undecided about the liquid, but since I live in VT. Cabot cheddar is the cheese of choice. It's from a batch of smoked cheese I did last year. 


912smoker said:


> Girls
> Raised
> In
> The
> ...


Appreciate it Keith, and that's a good explanation for grits. I think figuring out what liquid combination I'm going to use is going to be the hardest part.


Ringer said:


> I use heavy cream and milk when I make grits for shrimp and grits.


Thanks Ringer, so no broth at all? 

Chris


----------



## xray (Apr 9, 2022)

I use chicken broth/stock as my liquid when making grits. It adds more flavor imho.



gmc2003 said:


> Thank you G8trwood. I'm still undecided about the liquid, but since I live in VT. Cabot cheddar is the cheese of choice. It's from a batch of smoked cheese I did last year.
> 
> Appreciate it Keith, and that's a good explanation for grits. I think figuring out what liquid combination I'm going to use is going to be the hardest part.
> 
> ...



Cream can be mixed in with the cheese afterwards. Here’s how I make mine. They’re definitely a meal for sure.






						Smoked Cheesy Grits and Shrimp + Grit Cakes for Breakfast (Bachelor Week)
					

In a continuation of Bachelor Week, a bigger meal I had planned is Shrimp & Grits.  I had a lot of cheesy grits leftover, I ended up frying grit cakes with them for the next day's breakfast.  This a pic heavy post, so less yadda-yadda and more lookin'  Smoked Cheesy Grits and Shrimp:  1lb...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

Cool and thank you xray. Nice write up also. It gives me something to follow when I make these. 

Chris


----------



## xray (Apr 9, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Cool and thank you xray. Nice write up also. It gives me something to follow when I make these.
> 
> Chris



Shrimp and grits are an excellent meal and one you will surely enjoy! My post is pretty basic but make them how you feel is right.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

xray said:


> Shrimp and grits are an excellent meal and one you will surely enjoy! My post is pretty basic but make them how you feel is right.


Basic is what I need. If I like them then I can tweak them on the next batch. Thanks for the help.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Also one question that may sound a bit stupid. Are grits considered a main course or a side dish? I'm not even sure what they're supposed to taste like. Ok that's two newbie questions.



Grits are not what you can call every day food up here in the Alberta Foothills, but I love them.
What do they taste like?  They're just like potatoes--they taste like whatever you put on them.  I like mine with some added bacon grease and a goodly amount of chopped bacon mixed in for flavor, and a hefty slab of butter melted over them, served up with some easy over eggs.  You can hear your arteries clogging up as you have breakfast.      
Gary


----------



## Ringer (Apr 9, 2022)

gmc2003
 , I just use heavy cream and milk with mine since I add cheese to my grits for shrimp dishes. It's also fun to make em a bit thick then put them in the fridge on a sheet pan for a day, cut them I to squares and deep fry them. Crunchy outside and creamy inside. 

I use a white wine cream garlic and bacon sauce with my shrimp.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Grits are not what you can call every day food up here in the Alberta Foothills, but I love them.
> What do they taste like?  They're just like potatoes--they taste like whatever you put on them.  I like mine with some added bacon grease and a goodly amount of chopped bacon mixed in for flavor, and a hefty slab of butter melted over them, served up with some easy over eggs.  You can hear your arteries clogging up as you have breakfast.
> Gary


Gary are you at least in the southern section of Alberta, because it sounds like you've got grits down pat. Yea I figured I wouldn't be seeing Marie Osmond plugging them for Nutrisystem anytime soon. Thanks for the tips. Yours sound wonderful. 

BTW: They can't be any worse for you then a fatty


Ringer said:


> gmc2003
> , I just use heavy cream and milk with mine since I add cheese to my grits for shrimp dishes. It's also fun to make em a bit thick then put them in the fridge on a sheet pan for a day, cut them I to squares and deep fry them. Crunchy outside and creamy inside.
> 
> I use a white wine cream garlic and bacon sauce with my shrimp.


Thanks Ringer, that sounds really good. Xray posted something similar in his post above. I may try the squares out if we have any leftover. 

Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 9, 2022)

Ringer said:


> gmc2003
> , I just use heavy cream and milk with mine since I add cheese to my grits for shrimp dishes. It's also fun to make em a bit thick then put them in the fridge on a sheet pan for a day, cut them I to squares and deep fry them. Crunchy outside and creamy inside.
> 
> I use a white wine cream garlic and bacon sauce with my shrimp.


Yes sir we don't usually have leftovers but when we do we love then fried !
In bacon juice !!

Keith


----------



## mike243 (Apr 9, 2022)

I never liked grits due to a mouth feel deal, took my wife to a fancy Mother's Day breakfast a few years ago and tried the shrimp and grits with cheese, Holy moly I loved them, been afraid to try making them at home but really need to. Been southern all my life but grits weren't part of any meals


----------



## Ringer (Apr 9, 2022)

Since we are on the subject I'll go ahead and post my favorite way to do them. It's certainly not traditional Cajun or low country by any stretch of the imagination.

Ingredients: 
Bacon
Shrimp
Lemon and zest
Garlic (fresh only) 4 cloves minced or to your liking
Shallots 2 minced
Green  onion
Heavy cream
White wine (good) 1/2 cup or to your liking
Grits
Shredded white cheddar (shred from block) 
Good shitake or crimini mushrooms (optional)

Grits: I use the 5 minute quaker oats Grits myself. Use heavy cream and milk for the liquid. Be sure to season them with salt and pepper. Once the Grits are done you can whisk in your shredded white cheddar. You can use 1/2 or the entire block. I just go by the directions on the pack.

Main dish:
Fry up a pack of your favorite bacon, reserve grease, do not clean pan.

Get said pan pretty screaming hot add some of the grease and your shrimp. Sautee for 2-3 minutes depending on size and don't over crowd the pan. When your shrimp are all done set them aside to rest while prepping the sauce. 

Do not clean pan. Add more bacon drippings and heat to medium. Add shallots and garlic, Sautee until translucent, raise heat but don't burn the contents. Deglaze pan with white wine, add mushrooms if you like. Add lemon zest and juice from half of lemon if you like it more tart. Add 2 cups heavy cream and simmer for 10 minutes or so. Season to taste with salt and pepper

Chop the bacon, chip some green onion for garnish but it does add to the flavor. Add your shrimp to the sauce and simmer to warm them up for service.

Plate the grits and ladle the shrimp and sauce on top. Garnish with bacon and green onion.

Enjoy, my friend.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yes sir we don't usually have leftovers but when we do we love then fried !
> In bacon juice !!
> 
> Keith


The next dayer's fried seem to be a common thread amongst grit eaters. I think I'll have to make some extra and join the club.



mike243 said:


> I never liked grits due to a mouth feel deal, took my wife to a fancy Mother's Day breakfast a few years ago and tried the shrimp and grits with cheese, Holy moly I loved them, been afraid to try making them at home but really need to. Been southern all my life but grits weren't part of any meals


That's like a New Englander not liking Maple Syrup. Oh wait that' me.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Since we are on the subject I'll go ahead and post my favorite way to do them. It's certainly not traditional Cajun or low country by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Bacon
> ...


Sounds good Ringer, minus the schrooms. I hate schrooms. I'm glad all these recipe options are fairly similar. It makes it easier for my simple mind to make a final decision.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 9, 2022)

mike243 said:


> I never liked grits due to a mouth feel deal, took my wife to a fancy Mother's Day breakfast a few years ago and tried the shrimp and grits with cheese, Holy moly I loved them, been afraid to try making them at home but really need to. Been southern all my life but grits weren't part of any meals


Did you take her where I told you to?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 10, 2022)

No something came up and didn't get to go, grand parenting is getting a little easier, grandson got DL and wife has stopped picking him/her up every day, also she is now working from home. lot of life changing events lol. Still lot of ot for me every day


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Gary are you at least in the southern section of Alberta, because it sounds like you've got grits down pat. Yea I figured I wouldn't be seeing Marie Osmond plugging them for Nutrisystem anytime soon. Thanks for the tips. Yours sound wonderful.
> BTW: They can't be any worse for you then a fatty
> Chris


We're in the north central part of Alberta.
I spent a couple of years hauling produce out of the southern US, so I got to eat lots of good grits.
Gary


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 10, 2022)

Blackened shrimp, a bit of bacon and tasso, light broth of chicken snd clam stock with a few shallots, garlic and red bell, slash of cream . Put sauce on plate first, cheese grits, and then the star, blackened shrimp. Sprinkle on bacon, tasso and smile


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 10, 2022)

Chris, 

This is the recipe I used last time. It uses 1.5 cups of chix broth and .25 cups of heavy cream. 

Great recipe, just makes a lot of grits.

Shrimp and grits


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Blackened shrimp, a bit of bacon and tasso, light broth of chicken snd clam stock with a few shallots, garlic and red bell, slash of cream . Put sauce on plate first, cheese grits, and then the star, blackened shrimp. Sprinkle on bacon, tasso and smile


Appreciate the recipe G8trwood, but I have a couple of questions. Can you actually tell the difference between straight chicken stock, or a chicken and clam stock mixture(especially with the added cream)? I've been a cigarette smoker for the last 40+ years. So my taste buds are tuned very well anymore. Also since I live in Northern VT. Tasso may be a problem finding on short notice. Is there a substitute? 


Kevin DeShazo said:


> Chris,
> 
> This is the recipe I used last time. It uses 1.5 cups of chix broth and .25 cups of heavy cream.
> 
> ...


Kevin that recipe looks scrumptious. Is there a difference between Charleston style grits and regular grits? For my first attempt I think I'm going to keep this attempt fairly simple to see if it's something I like. If I do then I'll start playing around with different variations. 

Thanks guys.
Chris


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 10, 2022)

Probably can’t taste the difference. For Tasso, probably some diced and fried andouille.
I am not a big grits eater, except with blackened shrimp or fish. Nirvana


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 10, 2022)

Chris, I dont believe this much difference, if at all. 

Yeah if you cant get tasso, andouille works just fine, or any other smoked sausage of preference. Also jalapenos in your grits along with cheese, mmmmm

For the northerners who are asking what grits taste like, its the south's version of polenta, biggest difference is grind and white vs yellow corn.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm not sure about you Chris, but I don't know what polenta tastes like either! Lol.
Looking forward to how you like yours!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm not sure about you Chris, but I don't know what polenta tastes like either! Lol.
> Looking forward to how you like yours!
> 
> Ryan


Me either Ryan, I guess we lived sheltered lives. 

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2022)

Love some shrimp and grits!
Jim


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 11, 2022)

Chris, here's a thread I posted not quite a year ago. This is not necessarily a "basic" recipe, but it's pretty good. You may find some helpful info and if you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer them as best I can...





						Shrimp and Grits
					

Magnolia's is a restaurant in Charleston, SC specializing in southern cuisine and one of their signature dishes was shrimp and grits. If you've never had shrimp and grits, you don't know what you're missing. They no longer offer it in the restaurant exactly how the recipe is in their cookbook...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BilboBaggins (Apr 12, 2022)

I used to hate grits. I tried them so many different ways as a breakfast dish, and I never could get used to them. Then, I had spicy cheese grits at a cajun restaurant, and I was a changed man!

I can't make mine nearly as good as theirs, but here's what I do:

I use regular grits. ("No self-respecting southerner uses instant grits." _My Cousin Vinny_)
1 part dry grits to 4 parts liquid. (I add chicken bouillon to my water.)
Heat water to boiling.
Stir in grits.
Reduce heat to low and cover.
Stir every 3 minutes until thickened.  About 20 minutes. (It should be about as thick as oatmeal.)

That's my base.  From there you can season however you want. About halfway through, I usually add black pepper, smoked paprika and some butter. Sometimes, I'll add Old Bay Seasoning. My last batch I added Texas Pete Sriracha, and it was amazing.

Then, add cheese to taste. I usually use smoked cheddar.

Good luck!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 12, 2022)

Don't forget to add some crumbled bacon or real bacon bits from the grocery.  If you have some ham soup base that's good too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

BilboBaggins said:


> I used to hate grits. I tried them so many different ways as a breakfast dish, and I never could get used to them. Then, I had spicy cheese grits at a cajun restaurant, and I was a changed man!
> 
> I can't make mine nearly as good as theirs, but here's what I do:
> 
> ...



Well since I'm not a southern boy and instant were the only kind of grits I could find on the store shelves thats what I'm going with this time. A few folks posted links to were I can buy real grits online If I like these. Thanks for the tips on cooking them, and seasoning them. Appreciate it.


1MoreFord said:


> Don't forget to add some crumbled bacon or real bacon bits from the grocery.  If you have some ham soup base that's good too.


The shrimp will be cooked in bacon grease so I'll be adding some bacon crumbles to the dish. No have ham soup base, so i'll be using a combo of chicken stock and heavy cream. Thanks for the advice. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

I'll be making the grits either tonight or tomorrow night. It all depends on when I get done babysitting my grandson this afternoon. I want to thank everyone in advance for the tips, tricks, advice and help. If I get the squirts the next morning then I'll be cussing ya'll out. LOL. 

Finger crossed
Chris


----------



## BilboBaggins (Apr 20, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll be making the grits either tonight or tomorrow night. It all depends on when I get done babysitting my grandson this afternoon. I want to thank everyone in advance for the tips, tricks, advice and help. If I get the squirts the next morning then I'll be cussing ya'll out. LOL.
> 
> Finger crossed
> Chris


So...what was the verdict on your grits?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 20, 2022)

BilboBaggins said:


> So...what was the verdict on your grits?



The verdict was outstanding. I made them with shrimp and scallops and the wife and I woofed them down.

Chris

Here's the thread on the final product.






						Creamy Shrimp, Scallop and Cheese Grits...Picture lite.
					

So very sorry about this thread only having a one picture, but I was more concerned with making this dish then doing a tutorial. After a fantastic afternoon watching my grandson. My wife and I came home and decided to go for it. Well HOT DAMN i'm glad we did.  Ingredients:  32oz of Chicken Broth...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks for the like 
B
 BilboBaggins


Chris


----------

